# Yesterday's Buck



## pdsniper (Oct 17, 2016)

Got in the climbing stand a little late yesterday was there about 15 minutes when the buck jumped the fence and came right to where I was set up he was no more than 30 yrds when I took the shot, I know I'm going to get grief about the red dot but I hate wearing my glasses when Im hunting to look threw the peep sights they are either fogging up or getting in the way so I put the red dot on there so I can hunt with out the glasses it works great and still allows me to hunt with a traditional muzzle loader


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 17, 2016)

No grief from me. I put my Aimpoint SC1000 on a longrifle a few years ago. I thought it might help with my ageing eyes. It did but I just couldn't get use to it.
Nice buck by the way.


----------



## bear claw (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## southerndraw (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice buck...


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's a trail cam picture of him and a pic of him at the cooler


----------



## snuffy (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice buck.
Congratulations.
What is the rifle?


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 19, 2016)

It's a hand made Hawken, a friend made it took him 18 months, the Lock it TC and the barrel is a green Mountain and the stock came out of Penn and its Tiger maple all the hardware and silver wire inlays he did himself as well


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice, I take my deer to D&R cooler also great people!


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice rifle and nice deer also. Congrats


----------



## frankwright (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice Buck and Rifle!


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice buck, Congratulations!!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 20, 2016)

Congrats !!!


----------



## jlt4800 (Oct 20, 2016)

Congrats ....I am having the same issue with my eyes....


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice looking buck. Like the sight too!


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful rifle  Nice deer too


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 21, 2016)

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes the sight has worked real well for me, you can not only select the color of the sight Green or red, which I prefer green, you also have 4 choices of reticles it projects, I chose a circle with a dot in the center, my sight is perfect past 3 ft its just a little fuzzy up close lol


----------

